# Developing photos online?



## Hillsalt (31 Aug 2010)

I have downloaded thousands of photos from digital cameras to my laptop over the last few years. I now want to get them developed. Some photos are important family moments that I want to get large photos printed.

Can anyone recommend a quality online service where I can submit my photos and have them delivered?


----------



## fizzelina (1 Sep 2010)

After a recommendation from this site I used snapfish last week and found them good. Photos were delivered in a couple of days.


----------



## Ciaraella (1 Sep 2010)

I find snapfish very good too and very reasonable


----------



## bigjoe_dub (1 Sep 2010)

you could also put all you want to print into a memory stick and bring to Harvey Norman. you would get a good deal the more you need printed.


----------



## Rael (1 Sep 2010)

I have used Photobox - www.photobox.ie - a number of times and the quality of their prints is great. Super fast service and excellent user friendly site.


----------



## Nige (1 Sep 2010)

I second the recommendation for photobox.ie.


----------



## alaskaonline (1 Sep 2010)

I am using Snapfish, too - for years now. Never a problem. Just make sure you go on the .ie site as otherwise prints are sent from the States.


----------



## Phibbleberry (3 Sep 2010)

I can third the Photobox one....I regularly get hundreds (and hundreds!) of pictures developed.  I also use their photo gifts service (keyrings, calenders, mugs etc...) in the run up to Christmas.  They often do special offers - 3 for 2 or Free Delivery to Ireland.

I got 450 (ish) pics printed and delivered for €56 a couple of months ago. Great quality, fast delivery.  The more you order the cheaper the per-picture price.

One _very _satisfied customer!


----------



## PolkaDot (26 Sep 2011)

Just wondering does anyone have any experience of using bonusprint.ie? They seem to be quite reasonably priced. 9c per photo for 6x4 size and 2.50 for delivery.

http://www.bonusprint.ie/pricing_digital_prints.htm?level=0&sub=1#prices


----------



## WindUp (26 Sep 2011)

no; but I have used Mypix.com and found them reasonable -- they seem to have a 50% off offer at the moment


----------



## Jazz01 (26 Sep 2011)

I've used bonusprint for a photobook a while - as they had an offer on one. found them ok... 

Would recommend aldi-photos on line service... I use these a lot & I think if you sign up, think there is an offer with a number of prints free (no association with them - just happy customer). 

Photobox are quite good also - good quality with them.

For online photo developing - the more you do at once, the bigger discounts... BUT be aware of the prices being advertised, then may say "From 9c per 6x4 etc - but that might be minimum "x number of photos in one order"... or via a bulk but of "credits" for your account.


----------



## flossie (26 Sep 2011)

Also used snapfish. I wait till special offers are on and get loads printed out.


----------



## shellymill (10 Oct 2011)

is it better value to print in bulk? and is the shipping expensive?


----------



## Jazz01 (11 Oct 2011)

Hi Shellymill,

Yes, usually on line sites have "offers" for higher numbers of photos to be printed... usually shipping is standard price for photos (in around €1.99 or €2.99).


----------



## Mongola (11 Oct 2011)

I have used pixmania.ie in the past several times (many years ago) and the fisr few batchess were ok...all was ok until I received 200 blurry pictures: the qualitywas appalling. I don't know if it was the quality of my pictures and/or the actual printing but it was awful and I was quite shocked that they printed an entire batch  like that without letting me know! 
I am sure this was an once off but it has put me off online printing since. 

I love photo albums and for the last few months I have been catching up with my pics: developping them. I made a deal with my local photo/print shop to develop my pics in batches of 250 pics per week until we develop all 4000 of them! 

While digital cameras are great, we tend to just store them on the camera/laptop!


----------



## Mongola (11 Oct 2011)

I may give online printing another shot though... maybe with a small batch first!


----------



## Gulliver (11 Oct 2011)

I use www.aldiphotos.ie , the online version of your local ALDI store.  Exceptional Quality, great on delivery, and their pricing is just what you'd expect from ALDI.  Great upload facilities, or send them a CD.  Beats the socks off others!


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Oct 2011)

I rejuvenated this thread of couple of weeks ago, trying to make a decision on who to use for getting photos printed.

I went with Aldi as they were the best value, but the saying is true, you get what you pay for! They are a shambles.

My order consisted of a mixtures of photos at a 3:4 ratio (standard digital camera ratio) and photos at a traditional 2:3 ratio. I selected the "Classic" option which Aldi have on their site and in their software, which means your prints will be at a traditional 2:3 ratio, and cropped if necessary to fit this ratio.

While uploading my photos, the software showed that the photos which were at a 3:4 ratio would be cropped top and bottom (indicated by red hatch markings). I was happy with this as this is what I wanted.

However, the Aldi software and/or printers are obviously not able to cope with an order of varying photo ratios, because sure enough, my order arrived with some photos at 2:3 and some at 3:4, which results in them not all being the same size. Not much use if you want to put them all in the same album.

I have been in touch with their customer service by phone and email numerous times now. I can only assume Aldi (or Medion Electronics who are the actual company who run the service) have somehow managed to train monkeys to speak on the phone and write emails, because I have never dealt with a worse team of customer service agents in my life. They are braindead.

They insist on trying to explain to me why different cameras have different aspect ratios and that the photos are printed at their relevant aspect ratios etc. Information that I already know and which is besides the point. They seem completely oblivious to what the FAQ on their own website states (such as, if you select Classic option, your photos will be cropped to a 2:3 ratio). It really has been a frustrating experience.

The first agent I spoke to told me to return my order and I would be refunded. He said there is no need for me to pay the postage and to simply mark the package "return to sender" and cross out my address. However, the package was sent from the UK and therefore is covered in Royal Mail postage logos etc. So when I brought it to the post office yesterday they said it was no use and I would have to pay the postage.

Speaking to another agent today, he told me the same story. I tried to explain to him that I am in Ireland and the package will probably never get to them if I just stick it in the post. He told me it would be fine and to just do it. I don't believe him!

After my 4th phonecall in two days, along with emails, I finally managed to get a customer service agent who at least recognised that there is a bit of an international postage issue here and that I can't just write return to sender on the package. He is currently looking into it and will get back to me. I'm not holding out on hearing from them!

I think I'll just cut my losses and move on to a different photo printer.

So you have been warned people. If you are going to be doing anything remotely complicated with your order I would stay away from Aldi photos. In fact, just stay away from them full stop. And god help you if you need to contact their customer service!


----------



## onq (13 Oct 2011)

I know its too late to suggest now, but of course who knew what you were going to do, but it seems that working within the context you describe you could make two orders.

1. photos at a 3:4 ratio (standard digital camera ratio)
2. photos at a traditional 2:3 ratio.

Two separate orders might not confound the software


----------



## Jazz01 (13 Oct 2011)

Hi - Just to add another side on using the aldi site... I've used them many times for both prints & photobooks and never had issues like polkadot reported... Editing software is local to your laptop / computer... so you know the layout before you upload / order...


----------



## pudds (13 Oct 2011)

Aldi:  and.............
*100 free photo prints (4" x 6")  with your first order. 
*


Postage €1.99


----------



## PolkaDot (14 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> I know its too late to suggest now, but of course who knew what you were going to do, but it seems that working within the context you describe you could make two orders.
> 
> 1. photos at a 3:4 ratio (standard digital camera ratio)
> 2. photos at a traditional 2:3 ratio.
> ...




I shouldn't really be necessary to have to make two orders. You request one size print for all of the photos you upload, the photos should be cropped to this size if necessary.

The frustrating thing is that Aldi's own uploading software indicated that the 3:4 ratio photos would be cropped. But this didn't happen!

The safe bet is to obviously just upload one photo size and ask for one print size. Minimise the chances of them f#cking up.

It's an issue that Snapfish appear to be well aware of however and it doesn't seem to be a problem for them: [broken link removed]



> TIP: If your order contains both digital format 3:4 and classic film format 2:3 images and you choose digital format print option for your digital format photos, your classic format prints will be slightly longer than your digital format prints. Choose classic format to receive all same size prints.


----------



## PolkaDot (14 Oct 2011)

pudds said:


> Aldi:  and.............
> *100 free photo prints (4" x 6")  with your first order.
> *
> 
> ...



I didn't order (4" x 6") photos. So that offer was no use to me.


----------

